
Feature Request - Check URL for previous entry - Keios

======
Keios
Folks, do you think it might be a good idea if this site checked urls for
duplication when they are submitted? These urls could expire in 3 months or
so..thoughts?

~~~
danielha
It does do this, though it checks for an exact url string match. So, say, a
trailing slash would make a difference.

(edit: Or it used to... I thought it did.)

